# Carbon Express



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know the reason the target line of arrows were discontinued from Carbon Express?



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

$


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Another success story by Feradyne. Lol.


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

feradyne is a cancer on anything outdoor related. It's a parasite that consumes high-quality brands and craps them out in a worse state.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I was a customer support rep for a couple months. We had “VERY” different idea what customer support means. I thought I would be helping customers. What they wanted was to make the customer jump through hoops until they gave up. We were shipping products we KNEW would fail. Accept orders that couldn’t be filled for months if ever! Would charge for 2-3 shipping, but never, ever changed the shipping process. We would do this on products that would be unavailable for months & months. I finally was fired for siding with a customer that his broadheads should be sharp! And a crossbow should come with all the parts and not break on the first shot. There was some great people that cared but the bean counters didn’t care in the least!


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I had several different dozen that I felt just didn't spine right... dynamically they just acted stiffer than they should have. I don't know if that would qualify as sub par products but I also had several sets of sst that were the best shafts I have ever shot. Needless to say carbon express or feradyne got rid of the Maxima recurve which I had so much trouble tuning...I thought that validated my finding despite many other shooters who loved them.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Sad story, my family cooperated for several l years with Carbon Express to the development of Nano Pro Extreme and SST. Michele has shot many thousands of arrows in training and competition until that one that got him the Gold in London 2012, and he is still shooting Nano Pro Extreme in these days. Carla shot prototypes of SST that were so stiff that could not be used, until they got fine. The very few times she still shoots, she has SST 1000 prototypes in quiver she got in 2013.
Small fact not many can remember: Kim Woojin was shooting Nano Pro at the World target Championships in Ogden in 2009.
Small fact for today: Pat Huston is going to Tokyo still shooting Nano Pro Extreme.
It takes so long to build an international reputation in target archery arrows, and as usual such a short time to get it cancelled.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

So what are the options now for people who do not like X10 as high end competitive arrows for whatever reason, for example the fact that it is aluminium core and can take a bend over time?


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Black Eagle Revalation and Skylon Paragon? Both aren't quite as high end, but they're probably usable alternatives.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> So what are the options now for people who do not like X10 as high end competitive arrows for whatever reason, for example the fact that it is aluminium core and can take a bend over time?


With the death of the CE Nano Extremes, the closest alternative to the Easton X10 is the Easton A/C/E. The third arrow I'd try is the Black Eagle Revelation FerrumVeritas mentioned. The fourth would be VAP 1's. Skylon Paragon's are worth consideration, especially considering how much cheaper they are than these other shafts. But it's really hard to make an all carbon shaft that can compete head to head with A/C shafts. CE had it with the Nano Extreme. But it's dead now. Has anyone ever actually experienced the aluminum core of the X10 or A/C/E taking a bend over time? I guess it's possible; but if you don't hit metal or wood, does it happen hitting foam target butts? Doubt it.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

I wonder where Fivics Ten Pro and Five-X fit in, I have my suspicions about their true parentage, wish Fivics are more up front about them…


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Fivics are a legit company so those shafts are worth a look!


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

TER said:


> Fivics are a legit company so those shafts are worth a look!


I know it’s legit, I was referring to my theory about Ten Pro possibly being an offshoot of CE NanoPro shafts. And Five X possibly related to something else in CE lineup.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Vittorio said:


> Sad story, my family cooperated for several l years with Carbon Express to the development of Nano Pro Extreme and SST.


I think it would be really nice if Gillo could make a deal with Carbon Express and begin making these arrows under the Gillo brand.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> I wonder where Fivics Ten Pro and Five-X fit in, I have my suspicions about their true parentage, wish Fivics are more up front about them…





Sydneyphoenix said:


> I know it’s legit, I was referring to my theory about Ten Pro possibly being an offshoot of CE NanoPro shafts. And Five X possibly related to something else in CE lineup.


When you are referring to a hypothesis inside your head we can't know what you are talking about until you express it.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

Fivics Ten Pro arrows: origin and pedigree, triple-spine...


With several bolts and nuts attached on my current recurve riser falling apart and some of current arrows seeming to take bends, I have been eye-shopping a bit. I came across Fivics line of arrows, and Ten Pro line especially caught the eye, given it actually listed weight and spine tolerance as...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> Sad story, my family cooperated for several l years with Carbon Express to the development of Nano Pro Extreme and SST. Michele has shot many thousands of arrows in training and competition until that one that got him the Gold in London 2012, and he is still shooting Nano Pro Extreme in these days. Carla shot prototypes of SST that were so stiff that could not be used, until they got fine. The very few times she still shoots, she has SST 1000 prototypes in quiver she got in 2013.
> Small fact not many can remember: Kim Woojin was shooting Nano Pro at the World target Championships in Ogden in 2009.
> Small fact for today: Pat Huston is going to Tokyo still shooting Nano Pro Extreme.
> It takes so long to build an international reputation in target archery arrows, and as usual such a short time to get it cancelled.


A familiar story to me.

I took a huge risk by supporting CX with their Nano's. I tested a lot of prototypes for them, including some "secret" tapered shafts that I was told to "cut up" once the testing was done (I may still have a few of those somewhere... LOL). 

But the proof was on the target for me at the time. Even the early Nano's out-shot my X10's and earned their way into my quiver. I later shot all my personal best outdoor scores with NPX's at the 2012 trails. 

I once loaned a dozen NPX's to Vic and the second arrow he shot split the first arrow he shot at 70 meters. LOL He wanted to use them but couldn't "afford to" (you can' figure out the rest).

It's beyond a damn shame that CX went the way they did. We're back to everyone dealing and paying homage to the 500 pound gorilla. I had high hopes there would be serious competition in the arrow market because competition is what drives innovation and usually the customer wins when there is competition.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Technology of the victory vxt make it a very considerable option but their spine charts need work. I know of several compound shooters who had problem with them being weak...I tried them and of course... turned out very weak...if they would want to be a top tier option then they need to find elite shooters to build spine charts.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

stick monkey said:


> Technology of the victory vxt make it a very considerable option but their spine charts need work. I know of several compound shooters who had problem with them being weak...I tried them and of course... turned out very weak...if they would want to be a top tier option then they need to find elite shooters to build spine charts.


That's spot - on. I built the spine charts for CX for their entire target recurve lineup using myself and my students over a period of a year or two. The first published spine charts for CX were straight from my spreadsheet, but then some idiot got ahold of them and made them fit their bias toward overspining with no practical real-world testing. I was pretty incensed that all that work got thrown in the can, but even more incensed that the corporate spine charts were misleading and would (no surprise) result in people having to buy more arrows.

I'm quite certain that someone at Easton is having a good chuckle about all this - the kind of laugh that old man Potter had at George Bailey's expense in the film It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah... little bendy machines don't always react the same spine to spine... actual shooting with real dynamic results are the only way charts are going to work... even Easton chart is known for being stiff and just a ballpark...but I have found specific shafts that behave like they are much weaker than they are rated... and tunable across a greater range of poundages...but that's just me...I won't act like Easton makes all the right decisions either...if they did we would still have Acc's!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Well if it means anything,,,,I dropped Carbon Express after years of using them and ran back to Easton. Really was Teed off Feradyne dropped the Carbon Express cut on contact broadheads. They were entry level in price and performed flawlessly for pigs. Luckliy I went all around the USA buying the closeouts on the Pile Driver 150 grain heads.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I have some CX Medallions in 1300 spine that I need pin nock adapters for. Apparently Feradyne decided to deep six these arrows, among others, and they no longer stock adapters to fit those shafts. I'm looking for a substitute adapter but I'm not sure of the size I'll need. Any good advice will be sincerely appreciated. I'm a green horn to this recurve scene and need all the help I can get.


Thanks.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

carlosii said:


> I have some CX Medallions in 1300 spine that I need pin nock adapters for. Apparently Feradyne decided to deep six these arrows, among others, and they no longer stock adapters to fit those shafts. I'm looking for a substitute adapter but I'm not sure of the size I'll need. Any good advice will be sincerely appreciated. I'm a green horn to this recurve scene and need all the help I can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


calls for .118 #2 carbon express pin nock adapters. Same as some of the Nano’s. Might try asking in the FITA section classifieds. Maybe contact Lancaster help desk. They find lots of stuff.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

There are rumors that Fivics Ten Pro use the same as the CX nanos. I have tried to confirm this but have not been able to do so.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

rsarns said:


> calls for .118 #2 carbon express pin nock adapters. Same as some of the Nano’s. Might try asking in the FITA section classifieds. Maybe contact Lancaster help desk. They find lots of stuff.


Amazon (and maybe Ebay) may also be worth a check. Depending on the spine there are still some Nano/NPX/Medallion bits available via third party sellers. This is how I got some extra points and pins for my NPX 600s a few weeks ago.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone found components (points and pin nock adapters) from other arrows lines/manufacturers that fit Nano SST's? I'm looking for the #1 adapters (500241) and #1 110-120gr points (50243).

I've tried to scoop what I can but the cupboard sounds pretty bare


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Clean Cut Adjustable Target Point, .144, .225 O.D., 80-120 gn


I.D.—.144 O.D.—.205 & .225 Arrow Compatibility: .205 O.D. - Carbon Express: Nano SST - 550 through 1000 spine .225 O.D. - Carbon Express: Nano SST - 400 through 500 spine




ethicsarchery.com







Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Bob Furman said:


> Clean Cut Adjustable Target Point, .144, .225 O.D., 80-120 gn
> 
> 
> I.D.—.144 O.D.—.205 & .225 Arrow Compatibility: .205 O.D. - Carbon Express: Nano SST - 550 through 1000 spine .225 O.D. - Carbon Express: Nano SST - 400 through 500 spine
> ...


Bob sent you a PM


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Bob. Thanks for the points solution! How about pin bushings  ?


----------



## DERBYBLOOD (Sep 20, 2021)

limbwalker said:


> That's spot - on. I built the spine charts for CX for their entire target recurve lineup using myself and my students over a period of a year or two. The first published spine charts for CX were straight from my spreadsheet, but then some idiot got ahold of them and made them fit their bias toward overspining with no practical real-world testing. I was pretty incensed that all that work got thrown in the can, but even more incensed that the corporate spine charts were misleading and would (no surprise) result in people having to buy more arrows.
> 
> I'm quite certain that someone at Easton is having a good chuckle about all this - the kind of laugh that old man Potter had at George Bailey's expense in the film It's a Wonderful Life.
> 
> View attachment 7434829


Do you still HAVE "accurate spine charts" (YOURS) for the CX NPX arrows?

Now that they have discontinued this great arrow...I wanted to try and scoop up about 4 dozen of them before they were impossible to find anywhere anymore.

I'm shooting a 30.5" arrow cut out of 48 lbs. Long (70") ILF limbs and if I'm going to do this....based on what you wrote in the comment...I certainly don't want to go off of CX (Feradyn) existing spine chart.

Would LOVE your input / help.......I WILL CERTAINLY APPRECIATE THE TESTING TIME YOU AND YOUR STUDENTS PUT IN !!!!! ;-)))

Thank you, Sincerely Marius ))


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

See here:








Archery shops should have to buy arrows back...


It’s probably also true that no shop Rick McKinney ever worked at ever had the problem discussed. At least not while he was working there. Sadly, most shops don’t have Olympic medalists giving advice. Rick grew up before this problem even existed.




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## DERBYBLOOD (Sep 20, 2021)

limbwalker said:


> That's spot - on. I built the spine charts for CX for their entire target recurve lineup using myself and my students over a period of a year or two. The first published spine charts for CX were straight from my spreadsheet, but then some idiot got ahold of them and made them fit their bias toward overspining with no practical real-world testing. I was pretty incensed that all that work got thrown in the can, but even more incensed that the corporate spine charts were misleading and would (no surprise) result in people having to buy more arrows.
> 
> I'm quite certain that someone at Easton is having a good chuckle about all this - the kind of laugh that old man Potter had at George Bailey's expense in the film It's a Wonderful Life.
> 
> View attachment 7434829


High Limbwalker!

I just finished reading your comment *- 
"That's spot - on. I built the spine charts for CX for their entire target recurve lineup using myself and my students over a period of a year or two. The first published spine charts for CX were straight from my spreadsheet, but then some idiot got ahold of them and made them fit their bias toward overspining with no practical real-world testing. I was pretty incensed that all that work got thrown in the can, but even more incensed that the corporate spine charts were misleading and would (no surprise) result in people having to buy more arrows". *

Do you still HAVE "accurate spine charts" (YOURS) for the CX NPX arrows? Now that they have discontinued this great arrow...I wanted to try and scoop up about 4 dozen of them before they were impossible to find anywhere anymore.
I'm shooting a 30.5" arrow cut out of 48 lbs. Long (70") ILF limbs and if I'm going to do this....based on what you wrote in the comment...I certainly don't want to go off of CX (Feradyn) existing spine chart.
Would LOVE your input / help.......I WILL CERTAINLY APPRECIATE THE TESTING TIME YOU AND YOUR STUDENTS PUT IN !!!!! ;-)))

Thank you, Sincerely Marius ))


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

DERBYBLOOD said:


> High Limbwalker!
> 
> I just finished reading your comment *-
> "That's spot - on. I built the spine charts for CX for their entire target recurve lineup using myself and my students over a period of a year or two. The first published spine charts for CX were straight from my spreadsheet, but then some idiot got ahold of them and made them fit their bias toward overspining with no practical real-world testing. I was pretty incensed that all that work got thrown in the can, but even more incensed that the corporate spine charts were misleading and would (no surprise) result in people having to buy more arrows". *
> ...


Dude, the post I linked to has the chart you’re asking for.


----------



## DERBYBLOOD (Sep 20, 2021)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Dude, the post I linked to has the chart you’re asking for.


Oh WOW !!! THANK YOU !!!!totally missed it THANK YOU for bringing it to my attention! ))


----------

